# Oxyopsis peruviana ooth incubation time?????



## JT (Aug 30, 2007)

ok, does anybody have any info on hatching these?? temp. misting frequency, incubation time etc? i recieved 2 of this species, 2 gambian spotted eyes(P virescens) and 1 S. californica ooth, all at the same time. both Gambians hatched a couple of days apart , a week ago, the cali ooth has begun to hatch , and i have no idea when the peruvians are going to hatch (of course i have no idea when any of these were laid)I've been keeping all of them about the same temp and humidity.80F and about 65-70% humidity.


----------



## JT (Sep 4, 2007)

ok........um........nobody??


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

mine i don't think will hatch but i hear 1-2 months


----------

